# 1987 Nissan 300ZX



## Vampire (Sep 14, 2004)

As I was looking to buy a 240 and I came across a 300ZX (non turbo). It's 5 spd., 3.0L V6, fully loaded, T-tops, alloys, ps, pb, pw, pdl, pm, AM/FM cass. 190 km, red on grey leather. They're asking $3,999 CDN., certified and emissions tested supposedly. Now, the odometer says it has 90 km but the dude selling it tells me it actually has 190 km..so I'm a little skeptical about it. Body seems to be in good condition, it was repainted red (the original color anyways) and it looks alright. I've never owned a car before and I'm just looking for any advice, pointers, opinions or anything you could tell me about this car...Thanks


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know the conversion rate right now from US to Canadian but. Sounds expensive.

Odometers are liable to go out. Mine went out at 136 K miles


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

$3900 Canadian is like what , $200 here?  Not a real horrible deal , if it's in good condition. Have you driven it yet? And don't forget Km is pretty small , the actual miles are probably about 120,000-140,000 (somebody do the conversion for me) , which is about typical and even a bit low for an 84-89 Z31.


----------



## TheJackal (Aug 18, 2004)

id get a turbo, my uncle has a n/t and well, the turbo is definatly chioce


----------



## Vampire (Sep 14, 2004)

yeah, I'm planning on getting it test driven and checked out by a mechanic..anything I should maybe look for? frame deterioration?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Vampire said:


> yeah, I'm planning on getting it test driven and checked out by a mechanic..anything I should maybe look for? frame deterioration?


 Rust. And bent suspension components.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

drive it hard before you get it


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

I just bought a '88 fully loaded with 187km for $2500cdn. 

When finally certified and e-tested it cost me about $4100. I spend $$$ on normal maintenance like a full tune-up & Fluid change, Tires, a little body work and all the good stuff like labour and taxes. 

So $3900 is alright if you don't have to spend any more money on regular maintenance items.


----------

